# Something is not okay here



## led_acid (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello there! Question for the community: what kind of fungus is this? is beneficial or not? I think i exceeded with the irrigation so I let them dry before doing anything else. Let me know if an anti-fungus is needed in this case or not. Thanks!













*In adittion, here is a problem with a Cymbidium. I think those are some kind of acari, am I wrong?
Thanks again












*


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 1, 2020)

can you post larger photos, please?


----------



## Ray (Apr 1, 2020)

It's hard to tell with those photos, but the second photo looks like severe mineral buildup.

Yes, you have a mite infestation on the cymbidium.


----------

